# Pooped on the floor



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

Ok, I have been working with Clifford on potty training for about two months now, and seems to be doing good. We started with crate training and then growing the area he is in larger. Now he pretty much stays confined in the kitchen nook area. My back door is in that room to let him out and his litter box (he does both). So, we have also been using the belly band lately, not all the time, just to give him sometime to roam, and to see how he is doing on pee pee. Well he hasn't gone pee pee in his belly band yet, and that has been about two weeks of using the band. Tonight, he decided to take a dump on the carpet while he was wearing his band. He was roaming the house, which I let him do when the band is on but not for more then a 1/2 hour, and then I take him outside for potty. Why didn't he just go downstairs to his box or let him me know to go outside? He hasn't had any accidents in like a month, and I feel like I failed and its back to 101 of training again. I just don't know if I can ever trust him and will always need to confine him. He is only 6months old, and I know he is young but he has been doing good at it until tonight. Have I failed? Will I always have to confine him until the day he passes on? What age can you trust? So, so tired of this. FRUSTRATED!!!! :smilie_tischkante:


----------



## emmie0527 (May 4, 2007)

I know EXACTLY how you feel!!! My Bailey has been doing great up until a couple of weeks ago. Since, he has had a bunch of accidents (pee and poop) He is over 1 year old now. I feel like I can't trust him anymore. He hadn't had ANY accidents in months....I guess I go back to watching him like a hawk.... :smilie_tischkante:


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

I just don't know if I can handle having a dog that isn't potty trained ever. That isn't what I had in mind. I understand it takes time and can take up to a year, but I don't want to deal with a unpotty trained dog its whole life time. I don't have the time nor energy for this. I don't find it a great life for a dog to stay confined to one area its whole life either. I can't believe some of you put up with unpotty trained pups their whole life. I bow to you all for that, but its not for me. Is their hope or is this a sign of a very long road ahead? I mean, he potty's all the time outside, and when confined he will use his potty box. Will he ever get it? He seemed to show me he got it until he left me a ugly present on the carpet. I guess I need to have a big box upstairs too. Maybe he can't make it to the box downstairs. I just can't figure out why he did this, and didn't go to his box. UGGGH!!!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

I'm sorry you're feeling so frustrated - but you said yourself - he's only 6 months old, just a baby really.

It's all about patience & consistency. These little ones are so smart, give him some time & I'm sure he'll 'get it'

Good luck


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Once in a great while Matilda will leave me a present, we are always there can't figure it out. Hang in there, if you lived closer I'd watch him for ya.


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

Thank you all for the support. I know he is just a baby and need to keep telling myself that over, and over. I will take all suggestions and support, need it.

:smheat: :smheat:


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

> He was roaming the house, which I let him do when the band is on but not for more then a 1/2 hour, and then I take him outside for potty. Why didn't he just go downstairs to his box or let him me know to go outside?[/B]





> I guess I need to have a big box upstairs too. Maybe he can't make it to the box downstairs. I just can't figure out why he did this, and didn't go to his box. UGGGH!!![/B]


I would take him out to potty and then let him roam for 1/2 an hour. Since is only 6 months old, I would make sure that he has a litter box up and down stairs. It is asking a lot to expect him to go all the way down stairs to potty. I would slowly give him freedom. Being allowed upstairs and downstair is a ton of freedom for a 6 month old pup, IMO, especially with only a litter box downstairs.

You just need to be patient and consistent. It does take time to potty train our little fluffs, but it can happen. Maggie just turned 1 and has been potty trained for some time. At the same time, she is not really allowed to roam. We always know where she is in the house. Usually, she just wants to be with/near us anyways. She either goes on her pad or outside, when we take her.


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=542169
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea, your right. He does follow me everywhere too, and just wants to be near me also. But it looks like he got away from me for that one sec. Hey, so you still don't let Maggie have free roam of the house yet? So where does she stay confined at? Thanks....


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

She's not confined at all expect at night or when no one is home. I just always know where she is. If I don't see her I call her and she comes out from whatever room she was in or I just find her. For example, if she is in another room with her flossie or with someone else, fine. Otherwise she is usually in my lap,resting near my feet, or we are playing with her. At my Fiance's apartment, we used keep the door to the second bedroom and bathroom closed unless one of us in there. At my parent's house Maggie has free reign, but at the same time, we keep the bedroom and bathroom doors shut expect mine if no one is in them. I hope that this make sense.

On other words, you are up stairs, I would have a litter bow upstairs and use like a baby gate to keep Clifford upstairs. I would also keep the bedroom and bathroom doors shut or baby gated until he is fully potty trained. Then, I would gradually allow Clifford to have more freedom. It also helps keep them out of trouble.

In my Fiance's apartment, we don't have any barriers or baby gates anymore. We gradually took them away as Maggie proved herself to be more house broken. We still give lots of praise and an occasional treat when we see Maggie potty.

It also helps to have them on a good schedule, so you know when they need/should to potty. Once I got, Maggie on a schedule it made potty training a breeze. For example, if Clifford poops in the morning and in the evening and its 6:30pm and he hasn't pooped then, you know to keep a watchful eye on him because he hasn't gone yet.

I hope that this make sense. It can definitely be frustrating!!! It even cost me a pink Razr, because I accidentally washed it after Maggie had an accident on my bed while I was sick. It was my fault, I shouldn't have brought her up on my bed knowing that she hadn't peed, but I was really sick. My phone was on the bed and got washed with my sheets. So I had to get a new phone.

Good luck, I'm sure you and Clifford will succeed!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

When Jax was about 6-7 months he did the same thing! He was pretty much completely trained, but would have an accident for absolutely NO reason (or in my eyes it was).

We've had his pad out on the balcony, then brought it back in the house. On Tuesday I put the pad back out on the balcony and he knows that's where he goes and he will scratch at the door if I don't notice his sprint toward the door. 

He pretty much has full reign of my little apartment, but I shut the bedroom and bathroom doors. Mostly so he won't eat clothes or chew on toilet paper, not because I think he'll go potty in there. For that same reason he's confined at night and when no one is home, just like Maggie! 

Every now and again I still make a BIG BIG deal out of the fact that he went potty where he's suppose to. 

LOL He does this cute little bull kick when he finishes and he gets super excited, so I just have to give him a treat. I'll have to get that on video some time.

I think maybe they just go backward at some point to test to see how much they can get away with. Patience & Consistency. And reward!! I don't see any harm in rewarding the crap out of them for doing something that you really want them to do! The more I want him to do something, the more I reward him for it!  

Clifford is only 6 months, so he's still a baby and may not be able to gauge exactly how badly he has to go. He may think he has time to get down to the potty box, but doesn't, so what happens? A poop on the floor! I don't know that for sure it's just a thought.

I know it can be frustrating, but if you keep at it he'll get there. I think they CAN be 100% potty trained!  Good luck!


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

I also have a two and three year old little girls too. So, baby gate upstairs is not an option. They are busy little bodies, and we are constantly going up and down the stairs. I tried blocking off the stairs so Clifford would only stay down but then my kids were also confined. So, this is when I decided to gate the kitchen nook area. I pretty much keep him in there with all his toys, bed, food, water, and litter box, plus the back door is there to let him outside. With having kids and him, I can't let him roam unless he has his belly band on, and I do watch him carefully. Is it cruel to keep him in the kitchen nook? I can't give him all my attention all day because of my kids, but my kids are in school Mon-Fri and he has all of my attention from 9-2:30, and goes on the car ride with me to take and pick up my kids. Also, on Mon and Friday he goes to a place to socialize with other small dogs (doggie daycare). We do walk as much as possible when weather permits. I am just starting to feel guilty confining him, but I guess he has it better off then dogs with owners who work all day.


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

he might be testing you. accidents are just learning experiences. i didn't fully trust my girls until they were a year old.


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

I've been searching for some good articles with some housetraining tips/info. for you and found these:

Housetraining Puppies and Dogs from ASPCA

Ian Dunbar's Siriuspup.com




Joy


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Too much freedom and, perhaps, not enough schedule. 

His freedom should be offered only after you know he has gone potty (and that includes defecating). If he is eating and going out on a schedule, that should be pretty predictable. 

Leash him to you instead of letting him roam free. Or expand his gaited area to include another room. 

You can't let a dog go from one small area to a whole house and expect them to generalize what you are teaching them. Dogs do not generalize well. 

I think you are doing fine, just moving too fast.


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

what is a belly band?
:huh: :mellow:


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

I am just going to keep doing what I am doing and is confining. He is on a eating schedule and has been since pretty much since I got him. He poops in the morning and then in the evening. Its just, he is a male, and seems to never relieve his whole bladder, and tends to save some for later. I am going to go back to 101 with him. He is either in the kitchen, couch, bed or outside. I was hoping he was getting it, and I do think he is, but its going to be alot longer. I need to be patient. I am also trying to potty train my two year old.......... :smheat: :smheat: :w00t:


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

See if this doesn't help to think of how Clifford sees the world. 

Clifford's home is his kitchen. He knows where his potty is. He knows what is expected of him. 

Now imagine this is like you in your entire house. Now you go to a friend's house you've never been in. You have to ask where the restroom is. You have to watch for cues like do you take your shoes off when you come in or leave them on? 

So now you let Clifford have a couple more rooms. Well he doesn't know what is expected of him in those rooms either. He needs a little extra guidance. A good way to do this is to slowly add to his freedom little by little and reinforce him by taking him to his potty place. 

When you add to his freedom, offer it to him right after his morning or evening potty when you KNOW he has done everything.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I know how frustrating it is but in time, he will learn. You will need a little more time for your baby!!!

He is so cute, good luck to you!!!!!


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

> See if this doesn't help to think of how Clifford sees the world.
> 
> Clifford's home is his kitchen. He knows where his potty is. He knows what is expected of him.
> 
> ...


Its kind of hard to add a room when your house is a huge open floor plan. You can't block doorways because their aren't any nor the stairs, because again I have kids. Does anyone have a large home, and how do u potty train that way. I always take him to the door to let him out so he knows where it is. When we are upstairs I just keep him on my bed, because he can't get in trouble on there. Otherwise the rest of the house is open. Its very hard to potty train when you have a two and three year old around. The way my house is, its just not possible to add a little space at a time. So what do u do when you have a open floor plan?


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=542533
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Leash him to you with a 6 ft leash. Attach it to your belt loop. That way he can't wander off, but you can be focused on something else. 

In our old house, I used an x-pen to block off part of the downstairs because all of the doorways were like 4-5 ft wide! No dogs in the living room or dining room. In our townhouse here, I use an x-pen across the opening to the kitchen to keep the dogs confined in there.


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=542559
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have an xpen. Do u mean unlocking an opening and spreading it open? Those xpens are so hard to unlock. I used an xpen at the beginning and still do with his crate in it for night time, but during the day he is in the kitchen nook with a gate. I just discovered my gate can close off the dining room, and that would give him enough space to earn. Thank you all. I've got this one kind of figured out now. I need to learn to be patient. Thanks again.........Jackie


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

> I have an xpen. Do u mean unlocking an opening and spreading it open? Those xpens are so hard to unlock. I used an xpen at the beginning and still do with his crate in it for night time, but during the day he is in the kitchen nook with a gate. I just discovered my gate can close off the dining room, and that would give him enough space to earn. Thank you all. I've got this one kind of figured out now. I need to learn to be patient. Thanks again.........Jackie[/B]



Yep...I use it like a self-standing gate.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Ollie wasn't allowed upstairs until he was around a year old, even though after the lightbulb finally went off for him when he was 5-ish months he never had accidents anymore. 

My opinion is that you are giving him too much room to roam. The kitchen and occasional adjoining room immediately AFTER he has gone poop/pee in an appropriate area is ok for a short time. Again, our upstairs was gated off until Ollie was closet o a year old. 

Six months old is still a little baby in the grand scheme of it all. I know it can get frustrating, but soon it won't be an issue anymore.

(BTW, in all my time here I don't know anyone who "allows" their adult dog to not be potty trained--not sure where you were coming from on that one)

oops--didn't read the other posts before I posted--sounds like what I said has already been said.

I think you're having extra challenges, too, because you have 2 & 3 yr old kids that you cannot block from areas of the house, etc. You've got extra challenge in that regard. Personally, I don't know how you do it--you've got 3 babies to look after!! Best of luck!


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

> Ollie wasn't allowed upstairs until he was around a year old, even though after the lightbulb finally went off for him when he was 5-ish months he never had accidents anymore.
> 
> My opinion is that you are giving him too much room to roam. The kitchen and occasional adjoining room immediately AFTER he has gone poop/pee in an appropriate area is ok for a short time. Again, our upstairs was gated off until Ollie was closet o a year old.
> 
> ...


I've read several posts in the past of how their 1 1/2 year old to three year old babies still have accidents. I guess I consider accidents like that not potty trained. I guess its how we define potty trained.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

> I've read several posts in the past of how their 1 1/2 year old to three year old babies still have accidents. I guess I consider accidents like that not potty trained. I guess its how we define potty trained.[/B]



All of my Maltese have been potty trained. The only one who "reverted" was on high dose prednisone for GME and could not control herself. I excuse that.


----------



## Kutsmail1 (Dec 26, 2007)

I totally understand your frustration. You are dealing with small human children in addition to a maltese puppy. Maltese puppies can be a handful, and sometimes a little imaginative and creative lol.

JMM is totally right, and the advice helped me a lot with my Zippy who is not 10 mos. old. She is my 4th maltese. The other 3 were typical maltese, but sooooooo easy to train. Nothing to it. Zippy was my challenge.

She was totally restricted until she caught on. I only wanted her trained to go outside to potty. I mean she even lost her reason for living...her toy collection lol. I didn't let her out of my sight while she was being potty trained. If I was unable to watch her, I put her in her kennel until I could. She only received her rewards when she responded appropriately.

Our home is a tri-level. You can imagine the fun a maltese would have here. Lots of exploring! I am still granting freedom a little at a time. She is doing great. 

I was feeling like you are..blaming myself. Once I had a plan, and took a deep breath...I went in determined it was going to work. I was also reminded of my daughter when she was going through potty training...there was an occasional boo boo, but she grew up lol...it is going to be fine. You have a lot going on...and are prob exhausted a lot of the time!


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

> I totally understand your frustration. You are dealing with small human children in addition to a maltese puppy. Maltese puppies can be a handful, and sometimes a little imaginative and creative lol.
> 
> JMM is totally right, and the advice helped me a lot with my Zippy who is not 10 mos. old. She is my 4th maltese. The other 3 were typical maltese, but sooooooo easy to train. Nothing to it. Zippy was my challenge.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the support. For right now I just going to use the kitchen nook for awhile. I just can't gate off areas, and watch him like a hawk, when I have two little girls. I feel he may always be in the kitchen, but by a year old, I think is when I will start giving him a little freedom. I haven't really given him any freedom right now, due to not having time to train, which is my fault. He does great in the kitchen, but never tells me to open the door to let him out, so he hops into his litter box and does his thing, which is fine. I'll be asking for advice down the road..............thanks.


----------



## gatiger40 (Jun 7, 2007)

I remember when my oldest skin kid (who is 14 now) was a toddler, I thought we were never going to be able to potty train him. I was so concerned. I read books, talked to friends and generally just stressed out about it. He was close to 4 before he got it, but once he did never an accident. Even though he was a late potty trained kid he was reading books well before 3. My other two kids potty trained very early, but would have the occasional accident here or there. My point is dogs and kids are a lot alike. They all do finally "get it" some just take longer than others. They have strengths in some areas and weaknesses in other areas. 

You are doing a great job! It's hard when you have toddlers and puppies, but they will all learn and when you look back on it in a few years you will laugh at how stressed out it made you, I promise.

Steph


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

He'll do fine being in a high-traffic area where you are in and out. Soda spent much of his first year gated upstairs since that was the only carpeted place in our house and he couldn't be on the slippery pergo floors. He's fine and dandy!


----------



## Eli's Mom (Mar 20, 2008)

I had to laugh at this because in my introductory thread, I bragged at how Eli was *"completely housebroken"!*  hahaha

Tonight I was schlepping around putting my bedclothes together before my shower and just ready to take him out when I suddenly noticed him SQUATTING on the rug in front of the fireplace.
At first I didn't believe it! lol
I was very dramatic in my "shock" and let him know, then directly took him outside.
When I went to throw the rug in the washing machine, I happened to look at the underbelly..
The rug had a COUPLE of stains on the rubber backing from where he'd been sneaking a pee all along!
I laughed to myself but knew I had to come on here and eat some crow. 
But tell me, how did I not SMELL it ? Is he so sweet his pee has no stench? :smrofl: 

I'm disappointed but I know he's a babe. I still laugh when I think of that face. Sometimes it's very hard to act like I'm not happy with his behaviours. 
He can be a little shady  
I'm lucky I'm at home to have time to deal with him and no little ones.
I hope you garner the wherewithall to stick with your sweetie. You really do have your hands full right now but I believe he'll come through.

I know for me, I have to go back to some basics with more crate time and eagle eye when not. 
Good luck Cloey!
Kelly-


----------



## carolicious (Feb 25, 2008)

> I had to laugh at this because in my introductory thread, I bragged at how Eli was *"completely housebroken"!*  hahaha
> 
> Tonight I was schlepping around putting my bedclothes together before my shower and just ready to take him out when I suddenly noticed him SQUATTING on the rug in front of the fireplace.
> At first I didn't believe it! lol
> ...



LOL yes we all think they are.. and then they do something and you think.. OH NO.. are you potty trained or not?!! We thought Coby was completely potty trained too since he didn't have any accidents for almost 2 months now.. and what do you know, last week he had two accidents! so.. guess not.. I heard you can't be sure if they are completely trained until past 6 months and if they have not had a single accident for 3 months, not 1, not 2, has to be 3 or more. We almost made it to 3 months! darn!


----------

